# Rotten Egg Smell...FROM MY STRESS COAT BOTTLE???



## gilfish (Apr 27, 2007)

I just popeed open my gallon sized jug of Stress Coat and was struck by a toxic rotten egg smell! I know that rotten egg smells generally are NOT good so I am going to toss the rest of the product. I opened another jug and it smells fine.

ANY IDEAS??? :shock:


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I buy stress coat by the gallon as well. I have not opened any smelly ones yet. Dont know what it could be, but I would be afraid to use it too!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe something got in it and rotted?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If the smell is very different from normal I wouldn't use it. Not that anything I put in the tank smells truly wonderful but my bottle of prime doesn't knock me on my butt with a rancid smell.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm I dunno, Prime is pretty rank. It's got some sulfur salts in it that do all of the magic, so it ends up being a bit stinky. Not knock-you-on-your-butt stinky, but not pleasant. I'm not sure what the active ingredients in StressCoat are, but if it's something similar I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

My stess coat does not realy have any odor to it. I stuck my nose in the jug to see. Was this a new bottle? Did it have the saftey seal on it?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, Prime's not that great, but I don't think stress coat really smells much at all. If you're used to no smell then get something really foul in the next bottle I wouldn't use it personally.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I Love the smell of Prime in the morning!8) Sometimes wish Icould shrink myself down and go swimming with my fishes.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Must be a mix of something with the stress coat


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077 said:


> I Love the smell of Prime in the morning!8) Sometimes wish Icould shrink myself down and go swimming with my fishes.


:lol: Classic movie quote with a twist. Nice!
I'll cop to the fact that I don't mind the smell of Prime at all. For some reason when I do my water chage I twist off the cap, take a quick whiff, and proceed with my water change. I have no idea why I do this as Prime has such a distinctive, unpleasant smell.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Prime stinks but is a great performing product. If your usual product does not smell right, I would not use it, but the Prime is a very rank smelling sulfurous product that works great.


----------

